# My dog won't eat all of a sudden...



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

I have been on raw for almost a year now with great success. Recently I have been giving him his food, he will grab it from me, take it to the yard, then drop it and eventually comes back to eat it. The past 2 days he has dropped it and never comes back to eat it. I tried cutting it into small pieces (just the meat portion, no bones) and tossing it to him. He WILL eat if I do this. Also, he seems to have a lack of energy like he use to, definitely not his normal self. Do you think this is food related possibly?

I tried giving him plain rice with chicken broth just to switch it up to see if he would eat something else, no luck.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

*Update with more Info: *
He ate this morning his regular amount. Although he still seems very sluggish and not energetic like his normal self. 
His poops are a bit yellow, and not very firm but not diarrhea. About 2 days ago he was farting like crazy. Yesterday maybe once.



I did some reading and decided to add some additional information, not sure if it has any affect on my dog.

We recently got another puppy about 6 weeks ago. The puppy is now living in Max's (the sick dog) crate b/c I am trying to crate train. So Max sleeps with us in the bedroom. I have read on things such as stress and wasn't sure if this can even affect his energy or whatnot. I suppose Max could also be sleeping less b/c I usually have him in bed by 9pm, whereas now its more like 11pm and he probably wakes up more b/c we get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom (TMI sorry).

So to sum it up, the sypmtoms I've been seeing are:
-Less firm poop than normal
-Yellow poop one day
-Doesn't have regular appetite
-Doesn't eat his food right away (if he decides he wants to eat for that meal)
-Lack of energy
-One day he farted a lot
-Can hear noises from his stomach from time to time




Is it vet time or should I wait it out a bit? Should I do a bland diet for a few days?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Fast for a day. Then chicken.

Has he eaten anything unusual? Caught a cold? Out in the heat? More exercise than usual? Any of these can cause digestive upset.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Fast for a day. Then chicken.
> 
> Has he eaten anything unusual? Caught a cold? Out in the heat? More exercise than usual? Any of these can cause digestive upset.


There are mushrooms in the backyard, but he always leaves them alone when I let him out in the back. I try to not let him out for too long b/c it is so hot outside. I'm not sure how to determine if he has a cold.

When you say chicken, are you referring to cooked chicken? B/c he is eating raw chicken.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Could be the heat. Could be stress from new puppy. I wouldn't do anything different like cutting up his food or adding stuff like rice. You are catering to him and he could learn to be a picky eater because of it. If this continues a few more days, a trip to the vet might be called for.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

illuzionb18c1 said:


> When you say chicken, are you referring to cooked chicken? B/c he is eating raw chicken.


Of course I am not referring to cooked chicken. You posted to a raw food thread.

Fast him for a day. Then give him chicken. Less than he normally eats. Heat affects dogs very quickly - faster than we think. I'm in the south, and dogs that normally plays for hours outside last 5 minutes.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

My dogs all eat less in extreme heat. I had a heck of a time getting them to eat on our road trip this weekend because we were in triple digit heat for 3 days. I just let them eat what they wanted and put the rest away. 

But, since you say he seems less active & sluggish I would keep an eye on him. Do as mentioned above, chicken as is (raw & bone in) for a few days, if he continues to seem "off" take him into the vet. He could have something like Lyme which may be making him tired and no appetite. 

Best of luck!


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Of course I am not referring to cooked chicken. You posted to a raw food thread.
> 
> Fast him for a day. Then give him chicken. Less than he normally eats. Heat affects dogs very quickly - faster than we think. I'm in the south, and dogs that normally plays for hours outside last 5 minutes.


Sorry I was thinking cooked chicken breast (for bland meal). Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

illuzionb18c1 said:


> Sorry I was thinking cooked chicken breast (for bland meal). Thanks for the suggestions so far.


how much does he weigh? and how much do you feed him? once or twice a day feeding?

what are you feeing? do you give him rice often?

i found out that i was overfeeding my corgi mix because i hadn't calculated that she wasn't getting the same exercise she'd been getting a few months ago....

so i've backed off of the amount...not by much.....and she's eating just fine again.


----------



## illuzionb18c1 (May 18, 2010)

magicre said:


> how much does he weigh? and how much do you feed him? once or twice a day feeding?
> 
> what are you feeing? do you give him rice often?
> 
> ...


He is about average. 80 lbs. I never give him rice. Just RMB. Just thought I try it to see. I feed him twice daily going by 2% of body weight. I guess my concern was not his total intake. It was more the change in energy he has had the past week. He just acts like a sick dog with no energy. I wouldn't think the outdoor heat would effect him b/c its been hot in GA for a lot longer than just the past week.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you're worried take him in, its better to be safe than sorry IMO. Especially if there is something going on with him, if you can catch it earlier than later things are typically easier to treat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

illuzionb18c1 said:


> He is about average. 80 lbs. I never give him rice. Just RMB. Just thought I try it to see. I feed him twice daily going by 2% of body weight. I guess my concern was not his total intake. It was more the change in energy he has had the past week. He just acts like a sick dog with no energy. I wouldn't think the outdoor heat would effect him b/c its been hot in GA for a lot longer than just the past week.


since we don't know your dog.....asking these questions is not to put you on the spot, it's just to get information, so i don't give bone head answers....

we have had a g'd awful summer here and it's been 50 in the mornings, and it can go to 65 or 81....it's that erratic...

i lived in georgia and i have to say...as hot as georgia is, july and august seemed worse....then again....i'm not a heat girl, so anything over 70 is too warm for me....

is there anything else that's changed...did he get away from you and maybe ate something that gave him a belly ache? are his stools normal?

because if malia is any indication...the erratic weather and the fact that she gained a little weight and just wasn't hungry was the reason we came up with....her exercise has changed, too this summer....even though she exercises every day, it's not always that two mile walk...so she doesn't need as much food...would any of that apply to you?

btw....we did take malia in....she's an older dog....and yeah, we were a little redfaced, but it was the best 46. i spent.


----------

